# Don't you think Shanghai is the most beautiful City in the World??



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't you all think so? From what I've seen, Shanghai is the most beautiful city in the world, although i have not been there... It has the best human scaled city enviornment, best night neon signs, best architecture, most energy and nightlife... Its Nanjin road kills New York,London,Paris... There is nothing like the elegance of the french concession, not even london,new york can beat that. 

The human scaled enviornment is amazing, better than Paris, just look at the downtown area of shanghai, how amazing it is...the architecture is much nicer than paris/london.

New York can't compete with the beauty of the Bund, and has nowhere near the energy of Nanjin road, which goes on for miles. A pedestrian street that goes on for miles, and miles...new york shopping can't compare.. 

We should all learn Chinese and move to Shanghai. Paris can't compare with the architecture of Shanghai, the wonderful colonial buildings, the skyscrapres... The shopping is the best in the world, NYC can't compete, it has no pedestrian streets with neon signs on it. Neither does paris,london,hongkong.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

What drugs have you been using?


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

:hammer:


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Uhm...New York, London, Paris and Milan are the top cities for shopping. Shanghai can't compete with them.

New York, Hong Kong, and Tokyo are the most bustling cities in the world. Shanghai does not compete with them. 

Nanjin Road? Ever heard of Broadway in NYC? I'm sure there are streets in Hong Kong that are morre bustling than Nanjin Road lmao.

London and Paris whoop Shanghai in overall architecture. How can you compare it with the famous historical European architecture?

Tokyo has more neon lights than Shanghai. Hong Kong does have lot of neon lights and so does New York. What's your point?

New York, London, Hong Kong, Paris and Tokyo are better than Shanghai in the cases you just mentioned lmao....PLEASE!!!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Shanghai is many things but 'most beautiful' aint one of them!


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

No? I mean honestly what kind of question is that? It's like asking if Moldova has the best basketball team in the world. 

'Most beautiful city in the world' however is an opinion, which you are entitled to; although I'd say 999 out of 1000 forumers on this site would agree the answer is NO.

I think the most beautiful city is Paris. It's not my FAVORITE city, but its the most beautiful to me.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

aquablue good joke
Better architecture


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Definitely not.
A beautiful city is a place where you can smell the history from the streets, where it's overcrowded with tourists. etc. etc.
A city like Paris, London or Rome. Glasgow, Madrid, Amsterdam. 
But not Shanghai


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Not the most beautiful but definitley among the best ones.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

I think it's a great city but you overstate your case. Right now the skyline of Hong Kong is considerably more impressive than Shanghai's. The neon lights of Tokyo (Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ginza etc) and New York (Times Square) are better than Nanjiing Road's, and Hong Kong's, though somewhat trashy, are also far more numerous in Kowloon and Causeway Bay than anywhere in Shanghai. The Bund looks similar to London's Victoria Embankment and indeed there is far more of this kind of grand British/European architecture in a city like London or Paris than in Shanghai. I found the former French Concession a disappointment. It is much less impressive than the Bund and actually has very little colonial era architecture or feeling left. Shanghai's nightlife is OK but pretty dull midweek. Even within E/SE Asia it is easily outshone by Bangkok or Tokyo and the club scene doesn't even begin to compare with London's. The shopping is good but no more than what you find in any other globalised city and not as good as London, Paris, Milan, Tokyo, Hong Kong or New York.


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

DOnt metter what asian cities do, they can never beat european cities when it comes to natural beauty.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Shanghai is a good all-rounder. Say what you want, but the fact of the matter is that the city is huge.

You've got the modern skyscrapers and the old gems. Street life is not bad either, so it is good in many areas. Indeed, there are certain characteristics in which other cities may offer "more", but Shanghai is very special.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ I agree. It is a good all-rounder and it definitely belongs on my world top ten list but aquablue is claiming that it's better than all the others at pretty much everything and I certainly cannot agreee with that!!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

its a nice city but every city has something special about them. i dont belive there is only one beautiful city in the world.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

jai_gandhi said:


> DOnt metter what asian cities do, they can never beat european cities when it comes to natural beauty.


Be careful what you mean by "natural beauty". That refers to the natural landscape and IMO, none of the major European cities are contenders... IMO, Sydney, Rio de Janeiro, and Hong Kong are WAY better in terms of natural beauty. Hong Kong alone has so many nature conservations, parklands, mountains, peaks, etc.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

My Chinese friend tells me people from Shanghai are some of the most inhospitable and stuck-up people on Earth! She herself is from Shanghai but says she has no intention on going back there to live anytime soon...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It's definitely got a lot of beauty, but it's not even the most beautiful in Greater China!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

most beautiful city in the world?

Certainly not.

And how do you determine the most beautiful city?

:crazy:


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> What drugs have you been using?


:rofl:


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

shanghai is a great city but not the most beautiful one. It can have the most beautiful skyline in 5 years.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

No I don't think Shanghai is the most beautiful city.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Since this thread is about outlandish claims to fame and grandeur, why don't I contribute with some facts about Chuck Norris? 


Chuck Norris does not hunt because the word hunting infers the probability of failure. Chuck Norris goes killing.

Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.

Chuck Norris ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

A blind man once stepped on Chuck Norris' shoe. Chuck replied, "Don't you know who I am? I'm Chuck Norris!" The mere mention of his name cured this man blindness. Sadly the first, last, and only thing this man ever saw, was a fatal roundhouse delivered by Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress.

Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris

Chuck Norris likes to knit sweaters in his free time. And by "knit", I mean "kick", and by "sweaters", I mean "babies".

In one episode of Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Chuck Norris replaced Carlton for one scene and nobody noticed.


----------



## Mercutio (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the comedy!  
Although, I am not sure who is funnier. aquablue or shaun?


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

not sure never been there, but yeah i can say it has the best modern skyline so far in the world, it is definatly the most futuristic, but dubai is catching up


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

PhillyPhilly90 said:


> New York, Hong Kong, and Tokyo are the most bustling cities in the world. Shanghai does not compete with them.


The original poster was being sarcastic. You, though, don't have a clue. New York is not nearly as bustling as any number of Asian cities a tenth its size in population, and Shanghai craps all over NYC when it comes to activity on the streets.


----------



## Mercutio (Oct 15, 2004)

aquablue said:


> It has the best human scaled city environment




Do you support Shanghai’s bulldozer approach?



































































These images show the systematic large-scale destruction of historical Shanghai and its established human communities…


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

aquablue said:


> NYC can't compete, it has no pedestrian streets with neon signs on it. Neither does paris,london,hongkong.



I am very happy that NYC "has no pedestrian streets with neon signs on it" all over the place.

Well except Times Square area I can tolerate so much. But that's it.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

If you're going to make a claim (ie "Shangai is the most beautiful city in the world"), it would be helpful to back that claim up with facts (like pictures that showcase the city's immense beauty). 

So... lets see some Shanghai pics!!!

(and not just the destruction of historic communities)


----------

